# GoodEnuff Farm Kidding Thread Late 20-21



## goodenuff

Decided that I needed to start a thread for my girls because otherwise, I will be creating way too many threads. I am including my grandma's goats as well since she doesn't have an account nor a farm name. We are expecting babies starting (boer) December 20-sometime in March or April (boer, Nigerian, and guernsey). The December boer girls that are first-fresheners have udders forming already and they have huge bellies! It's hard to get pictures and the camera makes them look smaller than they are.














Has anyone used a pregtoner before? I was basically given one this year and I love it! Just wondering if there's any tricks to getting it to detect amniotic fluid in girls that carry their babies weird? My Nigerian doe should be bred and yesterday, I could sometimes get it to detect a body of fluid (definitely not her bladder) but it was a weird spot. She definitely carries her babies lower than most goats. I am still going to draw blood to get a for sure positive since I'm still new to the pregtoner, but any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## ksalvagno

Great you got it for free! Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats

Good luck.


----------



## MadHouse

Good luck with kidding! Looks like winter is in Idaho! Stay warm!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Forgive my ignorance but what’s a pregtoner? Is it like an ultrasound? I’ve never heard of one. Curious minds want to know.

Pretty does you have there! Can’t wait to see the kids as they come along.


----------



## goodenuff

GoofyGoat said:


> Forgive my ignorance but what's a pregtoner? Is it like an ultrasound? I've never heard of one. Curious minds want to know.
> 
> Pretty does you have there! Can't wait to see the kids as they come along.


Sorry, just saw this! A pregtoner is kind of like an ultrasound but there's no screen, just a beeping sound. It will flatline once it detects a body of fluid. There are a fair amount of false positives with them since people tend to aim them at their bladder but I haven't had a false one yet since you aim the wand a bit further forward.


----------



## goodenuff

So this is probably one of the first does bred and she's huge! She's a first timer so we probably couldn't even take a somewhat accurate guess on how many she has in there.

November 13








November 24







To top it all off, she's already swollen back there and the first possible due date is Dec. 20th!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hopefully a nice set of healthy.happy twins! Happy.kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Tanya

Good luck. Doe code dictates that she is going to keep you guessing right up untill you give up and then let you see her hostages. Its so exciting.


----------



## goodenuff

I was able to go out and visit the Boers today; we're all taking bets on who is going to kid first since the three December first timers have the same due date [Dec. 17]. They all are loose/swollen and have beautiful udders (sorry if that sounds weird for Boers but I do the dairy while mom and grandparents do the meat).

Norma Jean








Rainy















Oreo
















Also got a pic of the girl that is due about a week after the three, Bratty. Poor girl's tummy just about touches the ground.









January due date girls:

Scarlett (January's only non-first timer)








Kimber








Fern








And I somehow didn't get a picture of Sky, but oh well.

The rest of the goaties are due later in the year. Getting close!


----------



## MadHouse

So exciting!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh its getting closer. Nice looking does! Cant wait to see you wee ones!


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## goodenuff

Oh their getting so close that it's making me antsy!! The girl that's due in later-December is so wide that she can barely squat to go pee. Her tummy just about touches the ground but her tummy is built weird anyway so who knows if babies have dropped or not; if they haven't then her tummy will most definitely be dragging on the ground. The pics are from a week ago.
View attachment 192949
View attachment 192951







View attachment 192955
View attachment 192953


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Looking good!:clapping:


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow, she is carrying so low.


----------



## goodenuff

So I think that I'm gonna win the bet; my grandma sent this pic the morning and I have my overalls and boots at the ready! This one is Oreo, the black and white doe.


----------



## MadHouse

Good luck and happy kidding!


----------



## goodenuff

So I went over to see the goats yesterday evening and I think that the first does will kid tomorrow. It's a race between Oreo and Bratty. Both girls are so big and they look miserable, poor girls.
View attachment 193001


----------



## goodenuff

Oh my goodness, I have idea why it's locking the pictures, urghh!


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat

They look about ready to pop


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy kidding.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Be sure and keep us posted on your kiddings. I do.hope the girls give you break between them. Lol. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## goodenuff

So I'm thinking maybe Oreo will kid tonight since we're supposed to get quite a bit of rain. Maybe Bratty will too. I just know that on Oreo, you can feel a baby or two sticking out on her side as they get into position. Her tummy's change shape quite a bit today too.


----------



## goodenuff

I hate that it locks the pictures!! So frustrating, urghhhh!


----------



## goodenuff

Lalala there has to be something here so I can post the latest pic lalalala


----------



## goodenuff

I always hate the waiting part! Grandma and I agree that Oreo has to go sometime today, the poor thing is so uncomfortable and talking a ton. Also, I've decided that I'm just going to post each picture one by one so that it can't lock them.


----------



## goodenuff

I think Rainey will be either the second-to-last or the last to kid.


----------



## goodenuff

I think Norma is in the same boat as Rainey; second-to-last or the last to kid.


----------



## goodenuff

I'm betting that either Bratty or Oreo will go first, but most likely Oreo, leaving Bratty as the second to kid. Poor girl always had a broodmare's belly so it's hard to tell if babies have dropped or not.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I understand the stress of waiting and the guessing game...lol lol i have 12 ready to go soon. So Im.in there with you! mg:


----------



## Tanya

I really cant wait any more


----------



## goodenuff

Moers kiko boars said:


> I understand the stress of waiting and the guessing game...lol lol i have 12 ready to go soon. So Im.in there with you! mg:


Yeah, we have these four due anytime and the next batch's first due date is December 31st. There's three does in the next batch, and then four in, I believe, March.


----------



## goodenuff

I don't know, I think some Christmas babies would be cute! I know the girls are going to kid soon but I'm so excited that it's not soon enough!

Oreo's belly.
View attachment 193073


----------



## goodenuff

Norma Jean just got us super excited for no reason; we thought she lost her mucous plug but it was just a piece of hay. Oh those darn goats just like to keep us on our toes!


----------



## Tanya

No Norma Jean.... dont do that.


----------



## goodenuff

So I have decided that there all going to pop at the same time. Luckily, I've been staying the night at my grandparents all week in case they have their kids in the middle of the night so my grandma has some help. I told her that if all four go into labor at once, then I'll take two does to watch and she gets two does to watch. We just checked the girls not too long ago and their udders have definitely gotten fuller from this morning. I couldn't get any pictures since it's night, but one girl's udder bulges now and everyone else's are just huge!


----------



## goodenuff

Norma has totally lost all of her ligaments; you can't even find then while digging in there and I can wrap my fingers around her tailhead. Her udder is full too. She'll probably kid tonight while we're all eating dinner for our family tradition since in my experience, they pick the worst times to kid. Like in the middle of the night, before your last basketball game of the season so you only get two hours of sleep, or on the day of a baseball game, or during a horrible snowstorm, stuff like that.


----------



## goodenuff

I checked the girls about an hour ago and I can get milk out of Norma's teats now. We're getting close!!


----------



## goodenuff

Norma Jean had twin boys at about 3:00, one big red boy and one smaller black boy. She did it all on her own and we didn't even know she was in labor!


----------



## Ashlynn

So cute! She really said I’m gonna do it when no ones looking lol, silly goats.


----------



## goodenuff

Ashlynn said:


> So cute! She really said I'm gonna do it when no ones looking lol, silly goats.


She really did so we didn't even get to put her in the kidding pen (she's there now though). We're hoping that maybe the other girls get the idea to have their babies sometime since she had her babies right there with them.


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations Norma!!
Sooo cute!!:inlove:Their precious little heads!!!


----------



## goodenuff

So we might have another one kid tonight.


----------



## Tanya

Well wwl Norma. You sneak you. Congratulations.


----------



## MadHouse

So exciting! Wishing for easy kidding!


----------



## goodenuff

This was at 7:02, 40 minutes ago.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Beautiful bucklings...but we need Doelings on our 2020 kidding tally. So get those gurls comeing...lol lol


----------



## goodenuff

Rainey had a red monster buckling about an hour ago, if course when the temp is below ten degrees fahrenheit. Bratty has the mucous like Rainey did so she'll probably mid today.


----------



## goodenuff

Forgot to add that I ended up having to put the little (big) man even thought he was in correct birthing position just because his front end is so wide. The little bugger doesn't even have to stand up and he can nurse!


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations Rainey and you, getting the red monster truck out of there! Maybe he will become a big breeding buck?


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats, too cute.


----------



## goodenuff

Rainey had another baby, a girl. Oreo's now in labor. I'll post pics later.


----------



## goodenuff

Pretty sure Bratty is having contractions.


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy kidding.


----------



## goodenuff

Oreo had a boy and girl. Bratty is in labor.


----------



## Tanya

Wow al at once


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Congratulations! Go girls Go! Yay


----------



## goodenuff

Bratty's having a slow lead up to her hard contractions right now so she's giving us a bit of a break.


----------



## MadHouse

goodenuff said:


> Rainey had another baby, a girl. Oreo's now in labor. I'll post pics later.


Wow, she took a long break between the two kids??!?!


----------



## MadHouse

Tanya said:


> Wow al at once


They all want Christmas babies!!! That's great!


----------



## goodenuff

Alright, so while I currently have a break.since Beatty's being generous and giving us some time, I'll update everything. 

About an hour after Rainey's boy, she had a 
girl that's the same size, if not larger. I ended up having to bring the not-so-little girl inside since she was frozen, literally. I got her nice and warm and all dried up then took her back outside to nurse on mom. Mom loves her to bits now and let's her nurse. 

I go out to check Bratty and Oreo when I noticed that Oreo had some white discharge and next thing I knew, she had huge contractions. After about 10 minutes, she finally laid down and let me help her get a monster buck out. (She of course had her babies out in the snow). After a few minutes, a smaller, red girl slipped right out. All while this is happening, Bratty's having small, spaced-out contractions. Got the babies all warmed up and dried so while Bratty is having her small, very spaced out contractions, we're getting a break and getting warm since serve been outside since practically 6:00 this morning and it's now 1:00.


----------



## goodenuff

Rainey's babies, girl has the pink vest and the boy has the blue doggy sweater.


----------



## goodenuff

Oreo's babies, the red is the doe and the traditional is the buck.


----------



## goodenuff

Kind of a weird question: can the mom's colostrum freeze in her udder? Oreo's first wasn't coming out at all, then was like cottage cheese. Now, you can get it out if you pinch at the top and run your squeezed fingers down her teats. The milk is like a gel medicine and is sticky and thick. Is this normal in winter? Is it okay for babies to suck in her? Do they need to be bottlefed instead?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Possible mastitis


----------



## goodenuff

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Possible mastitis


She could have mastitis even without even kidding before? This is her first freshening so I thought she wouldn't have mastitis yet.


----------



## goodenuff

So Bratty had triplet boys, one brown traditional and two black traditionals! One of the blacks is an absolute monster; he's the biggest baby I've ever seen and he's the youngest out of everyone so far. He's bigger than his brothers and half-siblings. Bratty has also decided to start feeding and being the mom of Oreo's babies since she doesn't see to be to interested in being a mom right now.


----------



## goodenuff

These are now Bratty's bunch.


----------



## goodenuff

Forgot to show y'all who these first girls are bred to! They're bred to our almost-2-year-old commercial Boer buck Brady.


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations on all the babies!
It sounds to me like Oreo is not well, what with the cottage cheese colostrum and not wanting to feed babies. I agree with NDO 707 to check for mastitis.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Beautiful kidds. So glad all are here and healthy. My Ff often have a plug in the teats. The cholostrum is thick and they do nurse. I cant say it was like cottage cheese..just thicker than milk. More like cream. I havent dealt with mastitis yet. So no help from me. Sorry.


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## goodenuff

So one of Bratty's black headed boys is having a really rough go; I walked out and found him lying on the ground, so I picked him up and his neck just flopped to the side. I rushed him inside and we gave him a shot of selenium and tube-fed him since he couldn't suck in a bottle. His mouth is cold when you put your finger in so I have him in a basket of towels by the fireplace. He's seems to be getting better since the grub and selenium shot, anything else we should do? Is it actually selenium deficiency? We're going to give the other kids our selenium gel. Poor kid also has lice, which we haven't seen on the goats until I was holding him today.


----------



## goodenuff

Also, Oreo's little girl died this morning but I was kinda expecting it since she wasn't very strong.


----------



## ksalvagno

Colostrum can be super thick. If it is, you have to milk it out best you can. It can also be mastitis which you would also want to get it milked out. No. Milk doesn't freeze in the udder.

Sorry about your losses. Can you explain more about what went on with them?


----------



## goodenuff

ksalvagno said:


> Colostrum can be super thick. If it is, you have to milk it out best you can. It can also be mastitis which you would also want to get it milked out. No. Milk doesn't freeze in the udder.
> 
> Sorry about your losses. Can you explain more about what went on with them?


So we milked her out a bit and now she has milk.

We only had one loss so far. When I found this little guy that is now inside, he was lying flat on his right side, yelling out for help (literally; he didn't tell until he realized I was there). He was you g there, moving his legs, trying to get up. I thought that he was just having a hard time standing up because of his sweater. I lifted him up and his head swung to the right; he couldn't lift nor hold it. His whole body felt limp so I held him against me and brought him into the house. I walked to the fireplace with him and got his sweater off. We then gave him a selenium shot and tube-fed him because he couldn't suck on a bottle. I put my finger in his mouth to see how warm he was; his mouth was cold. I sat in chair next to the fireplace, holding him to me to help him warm up. He started perking up a bit, he could hold his head for a short time. I then put him in a basket that has towels as padding that's next to the fireplace to keep him warm. He's been sleeping since then.

I wasn't there to see the little girl die or what happened, but my grandparents say that they brought her inside and were holding her by the fireplace when this clear, non-smelling liquid came out of her. They think it came out of her umbilical cord. It was really weird, I think. We did cut and dip umbilical cords.


----------



## goodenuff

Now, the little man is doing pretty good. After sleeping since we found him, we bottle-fed him and he stood up all on his own. He's now standing in his tub by the fireplace, just hanging out. He can hold himself up and is doing really good.


----------



## MadHouse

goodenuff said:


> Now, the little man is doing pretty good. After sleeping since we found him, we bottle-fed him and he stood up all on his own. He's now standing in his tub by the fireplace, just hanging out. He can hold himself up and is doing really good.


So glad to hear! Let's hope you solved the issue.:goodjob:
I am sorry you lost the little girl. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats

Good work.


----------



## goodenuff

So I got some more info on the little girl; when the strange, clear, non-smelling liquid came out of her, my grandparents believed that it came out of her umbilical cord. Upon looking closer, there apparently was a hole where her umbilical cord should've been. It makes my wonder if bacteria got in there or she lost stomach fluid or something. I know for a fact that the day before, she had an umbilical cord that I drenched in iodine. I think it was something really weird.


----------



## toth boer goats

A vet should look at it.


----------



## goodenuff

We took the boy outside yesterday and he hooked right up on his mommy. He is doing really good and they had a good baby pile going on under one of the heat lamps. The (now) only doeling is a sparkplug; she bounces all around the place and was attempting to get in the hay manger. She also didn't like it when one of the mommies told her she couldn't nurse from her so she jumped on her head then walked off like a boss.

The biggest and smallest babies love to cuddle together; it's quite adorable due to their size difference!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## MadHouse

So good to hear about the boy being hooked up again and the sparkplug girl!
Thanks for the sweet picture! :inlove::inlove:


----------



## goodenuff

toth boer goats said:


> Aww.


Yeah, they're pretty cute! Bratty's black traditional boys have the cutest faces! This was the boy that was inside yesterday before I took him outside; he just curled up right next to me and took a nap.


----------



## MadHouse

Awww!!!


----------



## Tanya

More pictures pleasssseeeee


----------



## goodenuff

Tanya said:


> More pictures pleasssseeeee


Oh, you shouldn't have said that! I have way too many pictures of them and I'm going to spend a week with them starting tonight!

This was yesterday before they got their big cuddle pile going.


----------



## Tanya

Now look at that. Reminds me of the Fat Albert pile up game. You could never post too many fodies of these little ones.


----------



## goodenuff

I took the camera out go the barn and took a whole bunch of pictures (you know, over 100)! This was one of my favorites, I like to take pictures of goaties jumping or climbing.


----------



## goodenuff

Here's one that I took with my phone; the little girl loves to jump in anything and everything lol.


----------



## MadHouse

So cute!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

They are cute.


----------



## goodenuff

Here's my market wether, I decided to name him Ollie. He sure is a cutie for being the biggest kid!


----------



## goodenuff

Here's another picture so you get an idea of his width.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Blessed Boer's

So cute!


----------



## goodenuff

Blessed Boer's said:


> So cute!


Yes he is!!


----------



## goodenuff

All the babies are doing great, and we have another doe getting pretty close to kidding. Her name's Sky, she's a first-timer, and I'm pretty confident that she only has one in there. I figured she was getting close because, beside the mucous, she had stuff sticking to her tail which seems to happen to our does that are close.


----------



## MadHouse

Good luck, Sky! Happy kidding!


----------



## goodenuff

So we just checked Sky and we give her two days 'til she kids. She had no more goop and I had to really dig to find her ligs.


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy kidding.


----------



## goodenuff

So Sky is probably going to kid tonight or tomorrow because we checked her about 20 minutes ago and she had a bunch of mucous stuck to her tail. The steps outside the door are already starting to get slippery so we're probably going to slip and die while she has her kid lol.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Good luck with Sky and be careful on the steps! Falling down is no way to start the new year off


----------



## goodenuff

Sky should be having her baby at any moment because of, one, this yellow mucous, two, she didn't want to eat outside, which she always does to get away from the bossy does, and, three, she has absolutely no ligaments.


----------



## goodenuff

This is why I keep saying "baby" and not "babies"; she's tiny! I hope she gives us a doeling to start off the new year!


----------



## toth boer goats

She is still up on her sides.
Not quite there yet.


----------



## goodenuff

toth boer goats said:


> She is still up on her sides.
> Not quite there yet.


I'm not sure if she could drop any though because we had a doe that just kidded twins (Norma) and her tummy couldn't drop because she doesn't have the size for them to drop. If you compare her belly today to how it looked last week, it has dropped a little bit.


----------



## toth boer goats

You know your doe.


----------



## goodenuff

Poor Sky is just a miserable thing, she waddles to walk and doesn't sent to care about the bossy does anymore. She might end up having twins in her but the poor thing is small and miserable. She's probably about the height of my bigger Nigerian.


----------



## goodenuff

She kidded today at 12:30 with twin doelings. One is a brown traditional and the other is a traditional black dapple. They are cuties!


----------



## goodenuff

Ah-hah! I figured out how to upload without them being locked! Here's the traditional doeling and the two together.


----------



## MadHouse

Sooo cute!:inlove: Are they small? (you kept saying how small Sky was).


----------



## Ashlynn

Awwwww


----------



## goodenuff

MadHouse said:


> Sooo cute!:inlove: Are they small? (you kept saying how small Sky was).


Yes, they are pretty small but our other babies born at the end if December were pretty big when they were born so it's hard to compare. I still think they are small though but a good size for how big their mom was.


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## goodenuff

Kimber had twins today, the black is a buckling and the red is a doeling.


----------



## JML Farms

goodenuff said:


> Ah-hah! I figured out how to upload without them being locked! Here's the traditional doeling and the two together.
> View attachment 193761
> View attachment 193763


did you crochet the little coat? Too cute!


----------



## Tanya

Go Kimber. You must update the kidding thread


----------



## goodenuff

JML Farms said:


> did you crochet the little coat? Too cute!


It's actually a doggie sweater that I got from our local thrift store; that's where I get all of our goat clothes since they always have dog jackets and bins of 10 cent baby clothes. They work great!


----------



## MadHouse

Good job, Kimber and goat mama!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Aww, they’re so sweet


----------



## goodenuff

Fern had a single doeling today!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awwww! Pretty little lady!


----------



## MadHouse

Yay! Another healthy baby to add to the kiddie pile up!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Tanya

Now look at that


----------



## goodenuff

These are the January babies. Only one left to kid this month!


----------



## Tanya

Look at those ears!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## goodenuff

Scarlett had a monster buckling yesterday morning! She gave us the one thing we hoped for: a purebred buckling. Now you can tell what a fatty she is though; she doesn't even look like she kidded yet lol.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

That certainly is a Hulk! Got baby rolls even, goodness gracious. Glad you have such a stout little buckling filling your wish list for one.

Scarlett worked hard to push that one into the world.:goodjob:


----------



## goodenuff

Now we wait until mid-February for two of my dairy does, beginning- and mid-March for two Boer does and one dairy doe, and beginning-of-April for two other boer does. What we believe is the first dairy doe to be due, Asia, who is our resident Guernsey, is already getting an udder; it's been filling since the beginning of this month. I could feel babies moving tonight!


----------



## goodenuff

NigerianNewbie said:


> That certainly is a Hulk! Got baby rolls even, goodness gracious. Glad you have such a stout little buckling filling your wish list for one.
> 
> Scarlett worked hard to push that one into the world.:goodjob:


Oh yes, he is a big boy. He's bigger than our biggest January boer baby who's a week older!


----------



## goodenuff

Asia should be our next doe to kid. We aren't completely sure as to when she'll kid though because we have her on the calendar as being bred to kid February 1st, but we also have her to kid mid-Feb. I'm thinking it's the closer due date but who knows because last year, she fooled us into thinking that she would kid at the beginning of May but didn't kid until the end. Sorry about the quality of the picture, she doesn't like us to stand behind her where she can't see us ever since we AI'd her.


----------



## goatblessings

Pretty batch of babies! Good luck with the rest left to kid.


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy kidding.


----------



## Tanya

Asia looks very low in that picture. Like she is dropping.


----------



## goodenuff

Well I was gonna say that this morning, Asia's ligs are completely gone, but here's her two babies. She had a doeling (6lbs 2oz) and a buckling (5lbs 13 oz). They're cuties!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

They are just precious. :clapping:


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

Oh my gosh! They are so cute!!


----------



## goodenuff

So I'm trying to figure out pricing on these guys because I want to get deposits on them since in my area, I can't sell a weaned baby as easily as I can have deposits put on babies until they're weaned. I can't seem to find what anyone sells F1 mini guernseys, or any generation of mini guernseys, for so I don't know what to price them at. Any ideas?


----------



## toth boer goats

Too cute.


----------



## goodenuff

Their little (big) ears are the best!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Who you callin big ears!...I’ll grow into them


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Those ears! At least here in MO, Guernseys are pretty rare, and everyone is going crazy for the mini breeds...so I would think you could ask a good bit for the kids.


----------



## Tanya

goodenuff said:


> Their little (big) ears are the best!
> View attachment 196287


Doesnt he remind you of Babe?


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable with those ears.


----------



## goodenuff

Sorry for not updating in a while, I've had a rough few weeks. One of my Nigerian does was attacked by a dog and aborted her baby that was due this month then she ended up passing away. Anyway, we've had two does kid since January. Bella had boy-girl twins. The girl is the broken-hearted one. Iris had twin boys this morning. Pumpkin, my Nigerian doe, is due to kid anytime. She's definitely getting close, but she just loves to take her time. It's hard to guess how many kids shell have because she kidded quads last year but a little less than a month before her due date, you couldn't even tell she was pregnant.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im so sorry for your losses. That would be hard to handle. 
You wee ones are Adorable. I hope they help ease some of your pain. Congrats


----------



## goodenuff

Also, do any of y'all deal with warts on the babies' noses? On one side of the barn, basically all of the babies have warts on their nose.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I never have dealt with that. Im sure someone has..so I can learn also.


----------



## MadHouse

I am so sorry you had such a hard time and loss.:hug:
Your kids are gorgeous!:inlove:
For the warts it might be better to make a new thread, so you get more people to see it. Good luck!


----------



## ksalvagno

If all the kids have it, you have sore mouth going around. You can put the mastitis treatment, Today, on it for secondary infection. It just has to run its course.


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree.


----------



## goodenuff

Pumpkin had twins today, one boy and one girl. They are absolutely adorable and the girl is so sassy but silly!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, congrats.


----------



## goodenuff

Forgot to put Iris on here; she had twin bucklings. We are having to bottle feed one since my grandma screwed up and gave Iris grain right after the second guy was born so my grandma dried him off with a towel she used to dry off someone else's babies. They're cuties though! We've named the little bottle baby "Fred".


----------



## toth boer goats

Cuteness overload.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Very cute wee ones!


----------



## goodenuff

Pumpkin's little girl had us worried for a bit today; she was all hunched up and did t want to suck anything so she had to be tube fed. She's doing really good now tho! I also had to move their heat lamp since Pumpkin didn't want her babies to be near their nextdoor neighbor Fred; she kept making them sleep on the pallet, up against the tire while she was on the ground, away from them. They now all snuggle up together under the lamp.


----------



## ksalvagno

Glad everyone is ok.


----------



## toth boer goats

Glad all is well.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

:bighug:awwwww snuggle time is Great!


----------



## goodenuff

Some other exciting news I have: I'm getting a doeling in a couple of weeks to replace my one that passed and though it's hard, knowing that there's a replacement, I'm really excited to see how this girl ends up milking for me since her sire has the genetics that I really like!





















Here is her sire's pedigree.


----------



## ksalvagno

Cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Very nice doeling! Congrats


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## goodenuff

So I got the doeling on Friday and she is just the cutest but weirdest little thing ever; she was walking around on her hind legs yesterday, not trying to smash anyone, just walking around. I don't have a name for her yest, but I have some ideas that I'm thinking about; Twix, Tilly, Gwen, Bluebell (she has blue eyes), etc.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

goodenuff said:


> So I got the doeling on Friday and she is just the cutest but weirdest little thing ever; she was walking around on her hind legs yesterday, not trying to smash anyone, just walking around. I don't have a name for her yest, but I have some ideas that I'm thinking about; Twix, Tilly, Gwen, Bluebell (she has blue eyes), etc.
> View attachment 206676


What a character! I think Bluebell is a cute name!


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## goodenuff

Had our last babies for this year on Thursday. Finished the season with two bucklings from a first timer. I can't be too mad about them being bucklings with how beautiful their color is!


----------



## goodenuff

Just saw that I didn't say anything about our other April kidding; CC had a single doeling. She's a red traditional with a big spot on her right side. I, unfortunately, don't have any pictures of her!


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations! They are beautiful colours!!


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------

